
The U.S. Is Where the Rich Are the Richest - anjalik
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-16/the-u-s-is-where-the-rich-are-the-richest
======
anovikov
That's fine. I come from Soviet Union and i know very well that 'equal'
doesn't mean 'fair' at all.

